# Urgent Safety Recall - USA made plastic kayaks



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've just received this recall notice via work/media channels. Anyone who owns a plastic/polyethelene kayak produced in the USA during 2009 /2010 may want to hold off on using it until official notice from their relevant companies. (I believe that these companies are currently preparing media releases which should be available later today). There is a toll free call number but at the moment the recorded message is merely telling people to wait for further details.

It seems that this recall affects most of the main SOT kayak companies (Hobie, Ocean Kayak, Wilderness Systems, Nekky/Old Town, Perception etc) whose production facilities are US based, and it seems to be a widespread issue as most of the companies source their raw materials from the same supplier.

Further developments will be announced here as soon as we hear...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Lucky I keep it real. :lol:


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

That's excellent Davey. At least they'll be able to use their yaks to sweeten their coffee :lol:


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I just called the toll free number and got straight onto one of the recall authority. It seems that Hobie are going to replace the Quest which is rather scratched and worn and over 3 years old with a brand new one! Yipeeeeeee


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Manufacturers always like to plug their green credentials and if it's good enough to plug corn starch bags why not hi-carb kayaks. I don't see it as a serious safety issue. Leave it in a high place away from ants and should harden up
just nice.

Gives new meaning to the term "shark biscuit"


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Sound of reel being spooled :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Itz all good,

I have just burned my yak in the back yard. This will never happen to me. Back to the tinny.....I quit.

Bye all Andybear


----------



## mulder (Apr 13, 2008)

BIG DEAL !!!!!!.....mine was made from fish repellent.


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

Phew, my chinese made daylite paddler is fine then.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Son of a motherless goat.....Nearly had me...


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice one, i actualy called the number you got me


----------



## OBee (Dec 2, 2009)

Where does it says April's fool? Tell me tell me


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

big d were you in on this as well. i called the number to lol.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Gah!

You guys called the number, and I set fire to my yak.....my poor innocent yak......BoooooHoooooooooooo

I have to go now, and dig up my old fibreglass TK1

Cheers all andybear


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

its missing the last digit Rose so you just get a recorded telstra message about the number you have dialled is not connected

Have to admit but I dialled it just to see, and I new what they were planning :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

should have made the number one of those gay hotlines. Try explaining that to the missus when she goes through the phone bill :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## hobienewbie (Jun 2, 2009)

it doesnt count cause i read it 4 days after it was posted but it was an emotion provoking post. First i felt scared that my precious outfitter may disintergrate in front of my eyes, then i felt happy that surely i would get a brand new shiny one under warranty, then sadness and relief that i want getting a new one but my beloved outfiter was safe from harm.
Well Played indeed.
Adam


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

My Hobie dissolved in water,,i took it back to the dealer,,actually i took a bucket of water back,,they are looking into it,,, ;-)


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

It's always a sweet experience to take out my 2009 Outback.


----------



## Muzakeral (Sep 19, 2008)

nice work...!


----------



## AlbyMc (Feb 14, 2010)

Makes me glad I bought Aussie (Outlaw)  and Chinese (Pacer) :? .


----------

